# Modern metal in Standard E?



## Blastoise

I just wanted to practice to songs in standard E tuning, or hell, even listen to some songs in songs in standard E, written by metal artists. 

Post some bands if you know any.  of course this doesn't have to be for bands that use it all the time. And the band doesn't have the be new either, *just the material they make*. 

*No listing 7 string or extended range guitar music either.*

I'm just doing a little "research" to see if people are staying "traditional" to the approach of guitar.

Here some of the ones I can think of that use standard E every now and again.

Norther
Trivium 
Immortal 
Megadeth
Pestilence


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

im pretty sure Sylosis is in e standard, if you want to go drop D you could play Lamb of God


----------



## Don Vito

Standard E is Sylosis' gimmick. They're good, but 90% of conversations over them revolve around the fact that they don't downtune.

If you want some tr00 modern metal in E, you need to listen to Winds of Plague. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Valnob

Blastoise said:


> Trivium



I learned this afternoon "Entrance of the Conflagration" in 20 minutes, a great song.

For their next album they should make more E standard songs and also more on 7 strings


----------



## I Voyager

Blastoise said:


> Trivium



They actually tune a half-step down nowadays, and they mostly use drop tunings.


----------



## Blastoise

kennedyblake said:


> Standard E is Sylosis' gimmick. They're good, but 90% of conversations over them revolve around the fact that they don't downtune.
> 
> If you want some tr00 modern metal in E, you need to listen to Winds of Plague. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


I thought they used Drop D for their music? I haven't listened to them in a while.  (such as the song reloaded) They are pretty legit, besides the fact they use breakdowns a bit too much.


----------



## Don Vito

The Crusade is in E mostly. There's also 2 songs on Shogun that are in E tuning.


----------



## Don Vito

Blastoise said:


> I thought they used Drop D for their music? I haven't listened to them in a while.  (such as the song reloaded) *They are pretty legit*, besides the fact they use breakdowns a bit too much.


lol nah


----------



## TristanTTN

I'm quite sure Ne Obliviscaris plays in E Standard.

CHON also plays in E Standard if you consider them modern metal.


----------



## Valnob

I Voyager said:


> They actually tune a half-step down nowadays, and they mostly use drop tunings.



I know they play in drop C# for In waves but what stops them to make an album with E standard, drop D, drop C# and B standard songs ?


----------



## Axe of Creation

Early Metallica
Pantera (Cowboys and Vulgar...1/4 step down but whatever)
Early Slayer
Dream Theater
Testament
Faith no More


----------



## Itchyman

Axe of Creation said:


> Early Metallica
> Pantera (Cowboys and Vulgar...1/4 step down but whatever)
> Early Slayer
> Dream Theater
> Testament
> Faith no More


The word of the day is "modern" 

Listed some great metal, though.


----------



## Don Vito

OP did mention Megadeth and Immortal....


----------



## WhiteWalls

Mors Principium Est


----------



## vstealth

Emperor is E standard in all their albums and are standard in their 7 string album too. Give it a go but alot of their stuff is actually pretty difficult to play, will definitely teach you alot.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

Not sure if it's E standard, but pretty sure... Vektor. They're an awesome progressive thrash band.


----------



## rapterr15

Opeth has a lot of shit in standard.


----------



## Bretton

Arsis - We are the Nightmare. I believe the whole album is in standard, and it's technical melodic death metal, so might be what you're looking for


----------



## jeleopard

Dillinger Escape Plan

/thread


----------



## Ghoul-7

jeleopard said:


> Dillinger Escape Plan
> 
> /thread


Damn you ninja´d me


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Psycroptic is in drop D


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Psycroptic is in drop D



U r doin teh interwebz wrong


----------



## Basti

If you dropped that D if you would unlock a whole new world of possibilities IMO


----------



## Manurack

Yo_Wattup said:


> U r doin teh interwebz wrong



what?  sorry I can't read retard 

back to the thread, Opeth!


----------



## Ultraussie

Be'lakor are a kinda melodic death metal band from Australia kinda dark music people compared them to Opeth they play in E standard I've seen tabs for their songs
DragonForce play in E 
Wintersun play in E or D pretty sure I played one of their songs in E
Orphaned Land play in E


Thats off the top of my head

Theres allot of bands that tune half step down
Abigail Williams, Testament, Cattle Decapitation (INSANELY BRUTAL, you don't need to tune down to drop Z to make brutal music, no) etc


----------



## The_Mop

Cynic.


----------



## Basti

Ultraussie said:


> Be'lakor are a kinda melodic death metal band from Australia kinda dark music people compared them to Opeth they play in E standard I've seen tabs for their songs
> DragonForce play in E
> Wintersun play in E or D pretty sure I played one of their songs in E
> Orphaned Land play in E
> 
> 
> Thats off the top of my head
> 
> Theres allot of bands that tune half step down
> Abigail Williams, Testament, Cattle Decapitation (INSANELY BRUTAL, you don't need to tune down to drop Z to make brutal music, no) etc



...Alice in Chains, Black Sabbath/ Heaven and Hell/ Dio, Cannibal Corpse, Deicide, Metallica, Morbid Angel (7 string), Sepultura (7 string), Slayer...


----------



## Rojne

Well, Opeth have only written one album in another tuning beside E standard.. so there you have loads of fun and interesting songs to learn!!


----------



## Blastoise

kennedyblake said:


> OP did mention Megadeth and Immortal....



I didn't mind if the band is old, just the material they make.


----------



## Blastoise

Basti said:


> ...Alice in Chains, Black Sabbath/ Heaven and Hell/ Dio, Cannibal Corpse, Deicide, Metallica, Morbid Angel (7 string), Sepultura (7 string), Slayer...



Cannibal Corpse doesn't make stuff in standard E currently, and usually uses Bb or Ab standard tuning. So unfortunately, mentioning them is irrelevant. 

And I should've mentioned 7 string guitar music shouldn't be listed.


----------



## Basti

> Cannibal Corpse doesn't make stuff in standard E currently, and usually uses Bb or Ab standard tuning. So unfortunately, mentioning them is irrelevant.
> 
> And I should've mentioned 7 string guitar music shouldn't be listed.


In fact I was listing half-step down bands, just adding to the post I quoted. Half step down is where it's at BTW. As for not mentioning 7 strings, they're never irrelevant on this site (nyaah  )

On topic however, Painkiller by Judas Priest is THE standard tuning song in my opinion  either that or if I were you I'd 1/4 step down that bitch and rip out some Pantera


----------



## Chuck

Protest the Hero play down just 1/2 step
The Dillinger Escape Plan play in E
Opeth as mentioned earlier
Pantera played pretty close to E

EDIT: Dillinger already mentioned my bad


----------



## Thanatopsis

I was going to say, Opeth(except Ghost Reveries), but someone beat me to it. I can't believe nobody's mentioned Maiden.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

*MODERN METAL*

That is why no one is mentioning Maiden, Megadeth, Metallica, etc... And for the people who are, refer back to the bolded text.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

as for my contribution: Wintersun

To clarify, old Slayer is 1/2 stepdown, old Cannibal Corpse is 1/2 step down and Pantera uses 445 pitch instead of 440.


----------



## teamSKDM

Winds of plague is really the only "modern" (they formed in like 2006?) band listed kinda. Most these other bands listed formed in the late 90s early 2000s


----------



## Francis978

Opeth plays in E standard
pestilence 
sepultura


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Manurack said:


> what?  sorry I can't read retard





> Modern metal in Standard E?





Stealthdjentstic said:


> Psycroptic is in drop D


----------



## sniperfreak223

Well, seeing as I've been on a bit of a Sabaton kick lately, most of their stuff is is standard E, and quite fun to play, especially "White Death", "Screaming Eagles", "Aces In Exile", "Ghost Division", and "Primo Victoria"

http://youtu.be/q5CaQ37VYvw

http://youtu.be/nhI4NwEqUE0

http://youtu.be/_nqpSHGvhd8

http://youtu.be/vJZS4wZR8dM

http://youtu.be/IrJAwCBbnuc


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Gojira is Drop D, right?

I know it isn't technically E standard, but it's pretty close.


----------



## Blastoise

Randyrhoads123 said:


> *MODERN METAL*
> 
> That is why no one is mentioning Maiden, Megadeth, Metallica, etc... And for the people who are, refer back to the bolded text.



Most of you guys can't read. Which is understandable, we're musicians, not experts on the English language.

But as I've stated, it's the MATERIAL they make that has to be modern, not the band itself.


----------



## Blastoise

Narrillnezzurh said:


> Gojira is Drop D, right?
> 
> I know it isn't technically E standard, but it's pretty close.



I'll let it slide broski.


----------



## Zerox8610

Any Coheed and Cambria fans?? They're E. E flat live.

Devin Townsend has some stuff in E too, like Vampira.


----------



## Blastoise

Basti said:


> In fact I was listing half-step down bands, just adding to the post I quoted. Half step down is where it's at BTW. As for not mentioning 7 strings, they're never irrelevant on this site (nyaah  )
> 
> On topic however, Painkiller by Judas Priest is THE standard tuning song in my opinion  either that or if I were you I'd 1/4 step down that bitch and rip out some Pantera



Leave quartertones to this kind of music okay? 
Turkish Saz Solo - YouTube


----------



## Blastoise

Zerox8610 said:


> Any Coheed and Cambria fans?? They're E. E flat live.
> 
> Devin Townsend has some stuff in E too, like Vampira.



WE ARE HERE FOR TEH METALZ! 
NO ROCK ALLOWED.

Okay, maybe a little.


----------



## bradthelegend

The Number Twelve Looks Like You, if you're into kind of grindy mathcore.
I think some Cradle of Filth is in standard. 
Older Rammstein.

That's all I could think of that wasn't already mentioned.


----------



## Netherhound

All I got to say is when the hell is standard tuning gimmicky? Has modern metal become that convoluted? And so, has it become simultaneously so reliant on down tuning that they are "concerned" something isn't heavy enough if the guitar (or primary instrument) is tuned to standard?

I mean I'm all for experimentation and whatnot but if people seriously think that standard tuning now a gimmick or something that is "setting them apart" I feel that there is a certain level of ignorance attached to that ideology.

I'm not attacking anyone or anything (I play a seven string ffs and feel I am going to get flak for for the statement), I just feel we should focus more on the music taken and interpreted as it is given by the artistes that we musicians respect. Everyone and their grandmother plays guitar these days but writing something worthwhile and memorable that can rise above the over saturated market of mediocrity is what is important now a days.


----------



## Basti

Eh, good modern metal is so underground it's pretty much dead /inmyhumbleopinion.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Blastoise

drawnacrol said:


> Dimmu Borgir


Now I'm 99.99 percent sure they're always D standard.


----------



## djyngwie

Blastoise said:


> Now I'm 99.99 percent sure they're always D standard.


I'm pretty sure the pre-ISD albums are in standard.


----------



## Blastoise

djyngwie said:


> I'm pretty sure the pre-ISD albums are in standard.


Okay you win this round...


----------



## MikeyLHolm

Judas Priest - Painkiller

Epitome of Metal. Doesn't sound a bit dated and goes balls deep into all these modern "metal" bands and records. And is such record that will always remain modern.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Blastoise said:


> Now I'm 99.99 percent sure they're always D standard.



Nope, their later material is in D. The song Puritania was in B though.

Also someone mentioned Wintersun. They tune to D and Drop C. I think one of the songs on the new album is in Drop Bb. Ensiferum tune to E.


----------



## edonmelon

Some songs by Scale The Summit can be played on a 6-string tuned to E standard.



Randyrhoads123 said:


> Not sure if it's E standard, but pretty sure... Vektor. They're an awesome progressive thrash band.



They play in F standard actually, it's pretty crazy. And yes, they're awesome 

EDIT: I forgot about Exivious. Instrumental jazzy metal. Very cool if you're into instrumental stuff!


----------



## protest

Misery Theory said:


> Protest the Hero play down just 1/2 step
> The Dillinger Escape Plan play in E
> Opeth as mentioned earlier
> Pantera played pretty close to E
> 
> EDIT: Dillinger already mentioned my bad



Ah you took all of mine.

Lamb of God used to (still do maybe?) tune to drop D, so that's kind of close.


----------



## Jazzamatazz

Abigail Williams has played in Standard E for the past two albums


----------



## Andromalia

Lots of Moonsorrow songs are in E standard, lookup sankarihauta in youtube. They currently tune to B more for convenience than chugging, it just allows to stay donw the neck for some power chords and makes some transitions simpler.


----------



## donray1527

Paul gilbert... nuf said.


----------



## Draceius

protest said:


> Ah you took all of mine.
> 
> Lamb of God used to (still do maybe?) tune to drop D, so that's kind of close.



Lamb of god vary from Drop C to D, their newest album was half in C half in D


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Black Tide iirc


----------



## Bretton

the band I got kicked out of because I wanted them to downtune, and they got annoyed with that. (I'm a drummer)


Odinfist


----------



## Blake1970

Obituary


----------



## jonajon91

If you REALLY fancy a challenge, I think some 'spawn of possession' is in E standard.


----------



## 1968 Charger B5

Megadeth is E, except for Youthanasia which is Eb.

Testament

Dream Theater...? I know he used 7 string on an album or so...?

MetallicA - YUCK anyway...

Iron Maiden


----------

